# [SOLVED] ftp problem

## pigreco

I,

know anyone which kernel module filter can produce this issue with pure-ftpd connection:

```
ftp 192.168.0.20

Connected to 192.168.0.20 (192.168.0.20).

425 Sorry, invalid address given

```

???

MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Fri Jan 13, 2012 11:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pigreco

the flag -H in pure-ftpd.conf seems to resolve the problem, the doc say:

```
# -H [ By default, fully-qualified host names are logged. The '-H' flag avoids host names resolution. ]

```

may be that in this phase of set-up in the office lan pure-ftpd have some dns resolve problem, I'm not sure....

----------

## pigreco

it don't resolve, now I got the ftp connection, the server ask me for username and password after it seems blocked until a timeout,

any ideas?

----------

## Veldrin

i just gave it a try: standard config, works fine.

```
nico@tijakool ~ $ ftp 10.23.14.240

Connected to 10.23.14.240.

220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------

220-You are user number 1 of 30 allowed.

220-Local time is now 22:03. Server port: 21.

220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.

220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.

Name (10.23.14.240:nobody): nico

500 This security scheme is not implemented

500 This security scheme is not implemented

SSL not available

331 User nico OK. Password required

Password:

230 OK. Current restricted directory is /

Remote system type is UNIX.

Using binary mode to transfer files.

ftp> ls

200 PORT command successful

150 Connecting to port 55080

drwxr-xr-x    1 nico       nico              620 Jan  4 05:06 Mail

-rw-r--r--    1 nico       nico               28 Dec 31 00:19 blubb

-rw-r--r--    1 nico       nico            11985 Apr 24  2011 check_printer

-rw-------    1 nico       nico             3526 Apr 22  2011 flattened_simplified_silk2b.qtcurve

226-Options: -l 

226 12 matches total

ftp> quit

221-Goodbye. You uploaded 0 and downloaded 0 kbytes.

221 Logout.

nico@tijakool ~ $ 
```

could you post the actual 'error' or at least a login attempt?

and post your current config.

V

----------

## pigreco

it was not a problem of kernel, they were two types of problems: dns and firewall configuration

I use this configuration for years without problem, but may be that I must write a new one

Thanks for your help

----------

